# Booking experience Maui



## rahulgopi (Nov 23, 2016)

I have been trying to book Worldmark Maui resorts for Dec 2017.  I tried to book precisely at 6 am PST sharp at 13 month window.  Eventhou there were 5+ units available in the categories I want, it took me four days to finally get a 1 Br at Kihei today for 8 nights ( Dec 23 - Dec 31 2017 ).  I wanted a 2 Br but the availability just vanishes after few seconds of open and all my "Book it" clicks went in vain  .

This was my first experience trying to book a high demand week,  one will need real persistence to  land one of these weeks.  I have a waitlist request for Valley Isle and Kihei  for Dec 17 , 2017.. will see how that turns out.


----------



## Marathoner (Nov 25, 2016)

I can confirm that you really need to know what you are doing when you attempt to book a truly desireable week.  You have to ask yourself two questions to have a real shot at booking a prime week.  First, how do you know when it is exactly 6am PST?  Second, how many keystrokes and mouse clicks does it take to you to book your week from exactly 9am?  

If you can answer both of these questions, that starts the path towards being able to book your desired week at a hot resort.


----------



## rahulgopi (Nov 25, 2016)

Marathoner said:


> I can confirm that you really need to know what you are doing when you attempt to book a truly desireable week.  You have to ask yourself two questions to have a real shot at booking a prime week.  First, how do you know when it is exactly 6am PST?  Second, how many keystrokes and mouse clicks does it take to you to book your week from exactly 9am?
> 
> If you can answer both of these questions, that starts the path towards being able to book your desired week at a hot resort.



I realized that the hard way.  On Dec 22nd I failed to snag one and saw I was not precisely at open.  On 23rd I synced my clock and made sure I was sharp few seconds after 6 am.  I already got a wait-list fill for Dec 22nd, so it worked out great.


----------



## rahulgopi (Nov 28, 2016)

I got most of the reservation (Dec 16 2017 - Jan 1 2018)   filled via waitlist within few days.  Just need 2 more days (Dec 20 , 21 ) to combine both the segments.  Initially I was planning to trim my 22K account to 10 K account. I think I will keep it at 22K  and drop the idea of selling 12K for the time being.


----------



## PearlCity (Dec 5, 2016)

Wailist does work if you get in there early. Especially for a property the size of Kihei. I'm sure you'll get your days. Good luck!


----------



## rahulgopi (Dec 5, 2016)

PearlCity said:


> Wailist does work if you get in there early. Especially for a property the size of Kihei. I'm sure you'll get your days. Good luck!



Thank you. I got it within a week on waitlist. Yes, there is a very good probability to get the required days on level1 waitlist.   Now I have all the days from Dec 16 2017 - Jan 1 2018.  I have kept it as 2 reservation , hoping to score a Marriott / Westin / Hyatt  for one segment from the II search.


----------

